
Edwin Brady on Chez Scheme - dharmatech
From https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;DRq2NgeFcO0 at the 25:22 mark:<p><pre><code>  As things stand, the executable it generates is in Scheme.

  This is running via Chez Scheme.

  Chez Scheme is something that&#x27;s been developed over
  decades at Cisco, recently open sourced.

  And I thought, ok that will be a good stop gap.
  It turns out that Chez Scheme is astonishingly fast.
  So even from source, the Chez Scheme generated version
  for the small set of benchmarks I&#x27;ve tried has run
  faster than the Idris 1 which goes via C.

  So I guess spending 30 years of knowing what you&#x27;re
  doing is quite good if you&#x27;re writing a runtime system.</code></pre>
======
dasmoth
One correction: it was only acquired by Cisco in 2011. Great that they open-
sourced it though.

There’s quite a lot of pre-Cisco history in this paper:
[https://www.cs.indiana.edu/~dyb/pubs/hocs.pdf](https://www.cs.indiana.edu/~dyb/pubs/hocs.pdf)

~~~
dharmatech
It seems like what Cisco does with Chez Scheme has not been publicly
acknowledged. Does anyone here know what they use it for?

